# Q about fastbrakes + 15" wheels



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

I've searched this and am still confused. I'm upgrading to the 11" front & rear w/ fastbrakes. I'm running 16s rite now which should be fine, but i'm gonna be looking for 15" ones for winter use. I've read that the stock SE-R 15"x5.5" alloys req spacers to fit, but ive gone thru mixed statements about the size spacer required.

so...
do i have to be concerned more with the width of the rim or the offset of it? like if i got a 15x6 or 15x6.5 rim, would that fit w/o spacers? (also im not really familiar with what offset actually means). If using the SE-R alloys, what size spacer is required?

thnks


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

Unless the stock rims run some ridiculous offset like a -20mm, where the spacer will actually push the rim width past the caliper, using spacers will not help clear a caliper. Rim diameter is necessary to clear the caliper.

Now I dont know about Sentras, but I have 11.1" Prelude VTEC rotors and 2-piston Legend calipers on my Prelude with 15" rims.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Fastbrakes kits are designed to work with 15" wheels..


----------



## Wont Be Beat (Sep 20, 2002)

There you go.


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

In the Aug 03 copy of scc Jared Holstein had to use a 10mm spacer for the 11" fastbrakes kit to clear the 15x 6.5" Konig Helium's. 

I think a lot of brake clearance has to do with offset and spoke design. The fastbrake kit should be the easiest kit to use because of the small (compared to a 6 pistion ap racing or brembo) caliper. Ive heard that just about any 15" wheel will clear it with out spacers. I was a little suprised to see that the fastbrake kit didnt clear the konig wheels. 

If you want to know exactly what offset means then go to tire rackes tech center http://www.tirerack.com/about/techcenter.html and look at the article on offset http://www.tirerack.com/wheels/tech/offset.htm

They have a bunch of great articles on there I would recomend everyone goes and checks them out.

-sean


----------



## nissan_dude (Apr 23, 2003)

wow..those tirerack articles give pretty good explanations & illustrations...much better than that little blurb discounttire gives u.. thanks sean


----------

